# Hello from PA



## southpaw5 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm an avid big and small game hunter and am looking to get in to archery hunting. At this point, I'm trying to research what bow i should consider purchasing. If anyone could provide some suggestions on what to look for or even to avoid, please feel free to pitch in your two cents. I will be reading as much as I can on this site.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk southpaw5. Have fun here.


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

Welcome southpaw5 this is the place to learn about archery. A few things first. I would fill out your profile, it makes people feel like you are not trying to hide something and they get to know a little about you. 

Next buying a bow depends on many things, cost, if you are hunting or just target shooting etc. I would look for a bow you like and shoot it and then find another and shoot it and so on. The more you try the better fit you will obtain. Many on here are brand loyalist and there is no other bow but what they shoot so that is the kind they think everyone should have.

Again welcome and enjoy, like my dad said. If you want to learn keep your mouth shut and your eyes and ears open:zip:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## southpaw5 (Apr 1, 2008)

MKD said:


> Welcome southpaw5 this is the place to learn about archery. A few things first. I would fill out your profile, it makes people feel like you are not trying to hide something and they get to know a little about you.
> 
> Next buying a bow depends on many things, cost, if you are hunting or just target shooting etc. I would look for a bow you like and shoot it and then find another and shoot it and so on. The more you try the better fit you will obtain. Many on here are brand loyalist and there is no other bow but what they shoot so that is the kind they think everyone should have.
> 
> Again welcome and enjoy, like my dad said. If you want to learn keep your mouth shut and your eyes and ears open:zip:


Thanks for the input. I see that you're from Western, PA. I'm from the Johnstown area. My brother works out in Washington, PA.


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Welcome to AT*

Lots of good people here on AT. Just ask and someone will jump in an help! 

I would suggest going to few pro shops and talk to the bow tec. They should be able to help ya out. 

I have tryied many a bow in shops and found the one I liked then got if here on AT classified section.
Koz


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

southpaw5 said:


> Thanks for the input. I see that you're from Western, PA. I'm from the Johnstown area. My brother works out in Washington, PA.


I live in the Pittsburgh area


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

What part of Pa are you from, I used to live just South of Pittsburgh. Also Welcome to AT, I am also a newbie.


----------



## djones90 (Sep 17, 2007)

southpaw5 said:


> Thanks for the input. I see that you're from Western, PA. I'm from the Johnstown area. My brother works out in Washington, PA.


You're from Johnstown? Cool. I live in Hollidaysburg. Maybe I'll see you at a shoot sometime. Also, if you haven't done so already, you may want to check out Flood City Bowmen (www.floodcitybowmen.com). I was a member there when I was in high school. Now, it's too far away for me to go there on a regular basis, but I'm planning on heading down there for a 3-d shoot or two.

Derek


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## southpaw5 (Apr 1, 2008)

djones90 said:


> You're from Johnstown? Cool. I live in Hollidaysburg. Maybe I'll see you at a shoot sometime. Also, if you haven't done so already, you may want to check out Flood City Bowmen (www.floodcitybowmen.com). I was a member there when I was in high school. Now, it's too far away for me to go there on a regular basis, but I'm planning on heading down there for a 3-d shoot or two.
> 
> Derek


That's cool that you're close by. I still need to go to some shops and shoot some bows before deciding on what to buy. There's a nice gun shop out by where you're at, isn't there. I think it's in Ducansville.


----------



## southpaw5 (Apr 1, 2008)

Bowtech531 said:


> What part of Pa are you from, I used to live just South of Pittsburgh. Also Welcome to AT, I am also a newbie.


I'm from West Central PA.


----------



## jai5004 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Welcome to AT*

Its nice to see many of my fellow Pennsylvanian's on here. I'm fairly new to AT myself but I have been shooting archery for about 12 years now. I live in Martinsburg so I am fairly close to a few of you guys, and we are fortunate to have a lot of pro shops around especially in the johnstown area near you southpaw5, off hand i can think of a few, theres the archery zone in johnstown, bowmans in patton and ebensburg fishing and hunting in ebensburg, and then theres longs outpost right here in martinsburg. All of these guys deal hoyt for sure not sure what other brands they all carry but they are close and would be a good place to go and browse around and talk to some bow techs. I know longs carries hoyt, reflex, ross, parker, and darton. Hopefully you will find some of this helpful and also welcome to AT.


----------



## southpaw5 (Apr 1, 2008)

jai5004 said:


> Its nice to see many of my fellow Pennsylvanian's on here. I'm fairly new to AT myself but I have been shooting archery for about 12 years now. I live in Martinsburg so I am fairly close to a few of you guys, and we are fortunate to have a lot of pro shops around especially in the johnstown area near you southpaw5, off hand i can think of a few, theres the archery zone in johnstown, bowmans in patton and ebensburg fishing and hunting in ebensburg, and then theres longs outpost right here in martinsburg. All of these guys deal hoyt for sure not sure what other brands they all carry but they are close and would be a good place to go and browse around and talk to some bow techs. I know longs carries hoyt, reflex, ross, parker, and darton. Hopefully you will find some of this helpful and also welcome to AT.


Do you think I will be able to get a good setup for around $500 at one of these places?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome to at


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## djones90 (Sep 17, 2007)

southpaw5 said:


> That's cool that you're close by. I still need to go to some shops and shoot some bows before deciding on what to buy. There's a nice gun shop out by where you're at, isn't there. I think it's in Ducansville.


Yes, East Coast Gun Sales.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Welcome, from the other side of the state! Lots of good info & good buys to be found here.


----------



## jai5004 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Setup*

If you are only looking to spend around $500 for a setup and you are just getting into the sport I would suggest going with something used. There are plenty of greats deals here on AT in the free classifieds section. You can still go to a pro shop and talk to some people and I know at my local shop guys post used bows all the time, that is how I sold my trykon recently. I would suggest figuring out your draw length you are and deciding what poundage you wanna shoot. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to At the more from PA the merrier


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*Welcome*

Enjoy this great site that Martin provides for us.
Head out to few of the local shops and see what they have to offer.:wink:
I am sure you can find what you want.


----------

